# Tried installing new SSD, no signal to monitor



## badnecros (Sep 30, 2008)

hey there! so i have an issue with my build. 
i have the Gigabyte Gaming 5 Mobo, and an intel Processor. (old, forget the model exactly.) 

anyways, the story goes, everything was working fine for about 3 years, then all of a sudden, i go to boot it up one day, and it wont read the boot disc. 
i do some CMD diagnostics, and find that the registry hive had been fully wiped.
so i reinstall windows, and it works fine for about a week. after that, i go to re install windows a second time, and it turns out that my device cant even see the drive anymore. 

SOOO we get here. I went out and baught a samsung SSD (V850) and go to install it. plug it in, everything seems fine. but as i go to power on the device, the screen remains black. (unable to get to bios, unable to see any booting) 

after trying it a couple times, i notice that the monitors LED isnt even changing from orange to blue like they do when they receive a signal. (Old Acer monitors) 

There are some things ive tried, and they are as follows. 
-other drives
-Known Good RAM
-known good GPU
-known good Monitor
-multiple Dual Link DVI cables.
-Multiple Ports on both GPUs
-Discharging the board. (unplugged power button 60 sec)
-Installing windows through another PC onto the SSD

im losing my mind here. is there anything i can do? or does this sound like a new board/processor/Ram bundle is needed?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Is there an 80 port on your motherboard? Does it show any error codes?


----------



## badnecros (Sep 30, 2008)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Is there an 80 port on your motherboard? Does it show any error codes?


I checked when i got home from work last night. It does not have the 
Diagnostic, Led 80 Port.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What does it read out during boot?


----------



## badnecros (Sep 30, 2008)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> What does it read out during boot?


i will repeat. it does *not* have an 80 port


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

Have you checked the psu? They dont last forever esp on a gaming rig, as it's old check the gigabyte website for bios updates.

https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-Z97X-Gaming-5-rev-10#support-dl

please check that this is the correct model before trying to flash the bios on your motherboard.

As I will not be held liable for any damage or memory loss done to your motherboard
and all information provided is a guide. small disclaimer


----------



## badnecros (Sep 30, 2008)

steve32mids said:


> Have you checked the psu? They dont last forever esp on a gaming rig, as it's old check the gigabyte website for bios updates.
> 
> https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-Z97X-Gaming-5-rev-10#support-dl
> 
> ...


How abouts do i go flashing the Bios, whilst i can not access a signal from the monitor?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You no not, never try to flash a unstable system.

We really need to know the exact model of the Motherboard, CPU, Ram and Power Supply.

If you remove the new hard drive will it boot to the bios splash screen?

Do you see any lights on the motherboard or the case?

Anytime components are changed and the system stops working my first step is check all connections to make sure one has not come unplugged, on a Intel build check the CPU cooler mounting has not come loose.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

badnecros said:


> i will repeat. it does *not* have an 80 port


Sorry, I misread that.



badnecros said:


> How abouts do i go flashing the Bios, whilst i can not access a signal from the monitor?


Per the question about the PSU: What are the 12V, 3.3V, 5V, and VCORE readings in the BIOS?


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

well try using another psu or get a psu test

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00Q8SUYHW/ref=psdc_1161760_t1_B000EF1JGA


----------



## badnecros (Sep 30, 2008)

Wrench97 said:


> You no not, never try to flash a unstable system.
> 
> We really need to know the exact model of the Motherboard, CPU, Ram and Power Supply.
> 
> ...


1) I do not currently have specs for the device. ill try to get them for asap. (i can only use my work PC to get this information to you, as my system is down.) however, i can tell you, that i have tried three different brands of RAM. when i get home, ill try a new PSU, and get the specs of the CPU and Mobo. ill bring this information when im back at work on monday. 

2) No, if i remove the new HDD, i get the same failure.

3) The entire device looks and sounds as if its booting. All LEDs on, and all fans spin. CD Drive spins while disc is in, and will open and close fine.

4)Ive done a full disassembly to the device, as far as removing the Kraken cooler that i have installed. (yes i added new thermal paste when resetting it)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If you have more then one video connection on the back make sure you are connected to the correct one.


----------



## badnecros (Sep 30, 2008)

Wrench97 said:


> If you have more then one video connection on the back make sure you are connected to the correct one.


as stated in the OP, i have used multiple ports on each GPU. May i ask which video port is the Right one? i have 2 duallink DVI, one DP, and one HDMI


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Without knowing what you have it's hard to say, but the #1 DVI port on installed video card would be a good start.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Do we know if the monitor works on another unit, you do realize these things give you no warning, they just quit most of the time and if you have no post then the Ssd drive had nothing to do with that it's video card or monitor related.


----------



## badnecros (Sep 30, 2008)

Wrench97 said:


> Without knowing what you have it's hard to say, but the #1 DVI port on installed video card would be a good start.


Then Yes, i have tried the primary port. i have tried all four ports in fact. 



Rich-M said:


> Do we know if the monitor works on another unit, you do realize these things give you no warning, they just quit most of the time and if you have no post then the Ssd drive had nothing to do with that it's video card or monitor related.


as the OP says, i have used a known good monitor, and have received the same failure as with the original, as well as a known good GPU. which would imply it is not either of those. 


I was at my parents house for the weekend as we were doing family stuffs. but i will be trying a new PSU tonight.


----------



## badnecros (Sep 30, 2008)

for future reference, the motherboard caused this issue. I have replaced the board, and the PC is running great now. Thank you, everyone, for your attempts at assisting me.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know the end result.


----------

